
Tesla Beats In Q4 With Adjusted Revenues Of $761M - Splendor
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/19/tesla-beats-in-q4-with-adjusted-revenues-of-761m-expects-35000-car-deliveries-this-year/
======
dfc
Is "Tesla beats in Q4" a common financial reporting phrase? Google gave me
five results for "in after hours trading following its general beat" and they
were all for this article. Most of the results for "beats in Qx" were stories
by Alex Wilhelm or blog spammy results.

~~~
Bill_Dimm
Yes. It's short for "Tesla's earnings beat expectations in Q4"

------
IBM
The last time I valued Tesla, it needed to have CAGR revenue growth of over
70% in the next 5 years with margins of comparable high end car manufacturers
(about 15%) to get a fair value of around $75.

I hope you get off the train before this cycle comes to an end.

~~~
sokoloff
I got both of my rear cheeks handed to me on earnings today. (I was long a
fair number of puts on TSLA.)

I believe in the company's technology, and the Model S is quite nice (a
colleague has one), but the stock is WAY, WAY ahead of itself here.

"The market can stay irrational longer than you can stay solvent." rings quite
true for me today.

~~~
revelation
They just had a run-up from 130 to an all-time high of over 200, they released
early that they would be exceeding expectations.. and you had a put out for
earnings?

Irrationality exists in many shades, I guess.

~~~
sokoloff
It takes two sides to make a market...

~~~
revelation
Well yes, and the other side are all those people that keep themselves up-to-
date on their stuff. If your information base is summed up as "a colleague has
that car, but they recently had fires, so surely they are not worth X", why
are you doing options?

(I have a theory of course: TSLA shorts stock supply is scarce enough to carry
a very significant premium. So you enter options, where it's easier to find
that "other side".)

------
gmays
I love the company, but I sold all of my stock a few weeks ago for a nice
profit. I'm sure the true value will get there someday, but I'm no gambler.

------
sheetjs
Note that it was only a beat on "Adjusted Revenues". Top-line revenue was
actually a miss (615M versus 680M estimates).

That being said, I Think the future is rosy for Tesla but TSLA is strained

~~~
btian
680MM estimate was non-GAAP, Tesla's actually non-GAAP revenue was $761MM

------
smackfu
Down 5% during the day, up 12% after hours.

~~~
pyrocat
good fucking lord

------
twic
Can anyone explain what's up with this GAAP/non-GAAP business? I am aware of
GAAP, but i thought it was something you either followed or were naughty and
didn't follow, not that you could simultaneously follow and not follow.

~~~
richardwb
Basically it just says that following one set of guidelines (the GAAP) their
numbers are this, but following another set of guidelines (their own preferred
accounting guidelines) their numbers are higher. It's kind of like the
difference between listing your cumulative GPA and major GPA. The numbers are
the same, it's just the ones you choose to include that are different.

~~~
smackfu
>It's kind of like the difference between listing your cumulative GPA and
major GPA.

Except that you get to choose which classes are in your "major."

